# I want to buy a very big (Tb) Hard disk drive



## Xyphoseos (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello, I want to buy a HDD with a lot of space
If possible more than 5tb but where can I buy it, where can I trust ?
I live in France


----------



## zeroultima6 (Oct 24, 2019)

You can try Newegg or other similar sites like it, but the question is what are you planning to do with a lot of space?


----------



## Xyphoseos (Oct 24, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> You can try Newegg or other similar sites like it, but the question is what are you planning to do with a lot of space?


Just stock film/anime/document/pictures and others files
I just want One hdd and not several


----------



## zeroultima6 (Oct 24, 2019)

Xyphoseos said:


> Just stock film/anime/document/pictures and others files
> I just want One hdd and not several



Makes sense, as i said Newegg or other similar sites have what you're looking for.


----------



## flowlapache (Oct 24, 2019)

Go on dealabs website and check it for external HDDs or NAS serveur...Actually there are some 2,5" of 5To for a good price...


----------



## contezero (Oct 24, 2019)

Living in Europe I always buy on Amazon or Ebay. The cheapest I can find are about 20euro/TB. Last one was a 8TB seagate HUB for 152 euro.


----------



## Xyphoseos (Oct 24, 2019)

contezero said:


> Living in Europe I always buy on Amazon or Ebay. The cheapest I can find are about 20euro/TB. Last one was a 8TB seagate HUB for 152 euro.


When did you buy it ?
Is it stil working now ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*as the first day ?


----------



## contezero (Oct 24, 2019)

Xyphoseos said:


> When did you buy it ?
> Is it stil working now ?



I bought it two weeks ago and it's still working... 

This is the ebay link:
https://www.ebay.it/itm/HARD-DISK-E...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 24, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> Makes sense, as i said Newegg or other similar sites have what you're looking for.


Newegg is not for people living in Europe, too many taxes when you buy from there as a european citizen


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 24, 2019)

Usually I just buy from reputable suppliers e.g. Amazon, etc. Don't know about French retailers though.

What do you plan to use it with? Just make sure that FAT32 or GPT wont be an issue (e.g. PS3). 

Is the data important and not backed up? If so I would go for at least a dual HDD (single enclosure) setup which supports RAID1. Something like the WD My Book Duo I got last July on discount.

Does France do Black Friday? If not, depending on Brexit you could possibly wait for BF in the UK and Amazon AFAIK does ship across Europe.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 24, 2019)

If i were you i would wait for black friday. If you found one you can replace the FR part of amazon with Co.uk or De and so forth to see wich European amazon warehouse has the cheapest price. Europe has free trade among its countries so it doesn't matter from wich amazon warehouse you buy in Europe. Just make sure to check them all since prices are often different among different warehouses in Europe. The one i use most is the German warehouse, the Spanish warehouse has cheaper prices mostly but they have a horrible post office there and it takes 2 weeks or so before you get something even when having prime while from the German amazon warehouse you'll receive it the day after or 2 days max. French warehouse also has good prices but shipping 2 belgium also takes slow from there for some reason but in your case it probably would be different seeing you're from France


----------



## Xyphoseos (Oct 24, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Usually I just buy from reputable suppliers e.g. Amazon, etc. Don't know about French retailers though.
> 
> What do you plan to use it with? Just make sure that FAT32 or GPT wont be an issue (e.g. PS3).
> 
> ...





kumikochan said:


> If i were you i would wait for black friday. If you found one you can replace the FR part of amazon with Co.uk or De and so forth to see wich European amazon warehouse has the cheapest price. Europe has free trade among its countries so it doesn't matter from wich amazon warehouse you buy in Europe. Just make sure to check them all since prices are often different among different warehouses in Europe. The one i use most is the German warehouse, the Spanish warehouse has cheaper prices mostly but they have a horrible post office there and it takes 2 weeks or so before you get something even when having prime while from the German amazon warehouse you'll receive it the day after or 2 days max. French warehouse also has good prices but shipping 2 belgium also takes slow from there for some reason but in your case it probably would be different seeing you're from France



When is the BF ? In France we do it so it can be nice for me
If anyone have a good reference on Amazon (.com or .fr) ?


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 24, 2019)

https://www.amazon.fr/Disque-Extern..._FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=8TB&qid=1571916749&sr=8-1

Looks good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I normally order from amazon.de


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 24, 2019)

Xyphoseos said:


> When is the BF ? In France we do it so it can be nice for me
> If anyone have a good reference on Amazon (.com or .fr) ?


Com is for American users. If you buy from there you'll pay massive taxes. Stick to the European warehouses wich are Germany, Austria, Ireland, Poland, Spain, UK, Italy, and France. Think that's all of them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zxr750j said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/Disque-Externe-Logiciel-Sauvegarde-Automatique/dp/B01LWVT81X/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=8TB&qid=1571916749&sr=8-1
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> ...


I would actually go for the 10tb drive on Amazon.de It's 50 euro's more and 40 Euro's less than on the French amazon.
https://www.amazon.de/Disque-Externe-Logiciel-Sauvegarde-Automatique/dp/B07CRZK9BX/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=8TB&qid=1571916749&sr=8-1&th=1


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 24, 2019)

Xyphoseos said:


> When is the BF ? In France we do it so it can be nice for me
> If anyone have a good reference on Amazon (.com or .fr) ?



According to Google, it’s Friday 29th Nov.


----------

